#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Implementar Cisco,em provedor de internet

## oswaldo

Salve salve undernautas!!

Bom,quero ir dereto a duvida,estou cuidando de alguns provedores,e tenho um pequeno provedor que uso
como laboratorio.estou querendo,implementar cisco,uso atualmente mikrotik,estou muito satisfeito com
os resultados,dele.muito bom para concentrar pppoe,mais sinto que ainda,posso mais,e minha preocupação é com
entrega de conteudo ao cliente,estabilidade da rede,entre outras coisas,vejo no cisco uma possivel solução.
gostaria de ter mais informaçoes a respeito de equipamentos,soluçoes,e se alguem usa.outra coisa a a parte de controle de banda
quem usa como esta se comportando.

----------


## hodesanionetx

Olha cara, acredito que tudo tem um custo/benefício , o mikrotik tem o seu e o cisco também, porisso acho que o uso no Mikrotik para concentrar redes de provedores por exemplo, tem um custo benefício legal até os seus 1000 clientes, sem a necessidade de Ip válido para todos, já o Cisco para aqueles que procuram entregar ip válido para o cliente, gosta de usar cache OTT , roteamento IGP, trabalham com hospedagem de sites, porém ele necessita de um bom profissional pra por ele on, a Cisco na minha opinião não tem assim tão bons equipamentos para Provedores WISP quanto a parte de equipementos Wireless, agora quanto a cabeados muito bem recomendados.
Abraços e Boa Sorte.

----------


## oswaldo

Vlw,pela resposta
Vou manter por enquanto o router'os.
minha preocupação,maior é a estabilidade

----------


## wildes

> Olha cara, acredito que tudo tem um custo/benefício , o mikrotik tem o seu e o cisco também, porisso acho que o uso no Mikrotik para concentrar redes de provedores por exemplo, tem um custo benefício legal até os seus 1000 clientes, sem a necessidade de Ip válido para todos, já o Cisco para aqueles que procuram entregar ip válido para o cliente, gosta de usar cache OTT , roteamento IGP, trabalham com hospedagem de sites, porém ele necessita de um bom profissional pra por ele on, a Cisco na minha opinião não tem assim tão bons equipamentos para Provedores WISP quanto a parte de equipementos Wireless, agora quanto a cabeados muito bem recomendados.
> Abraços e Boa Sorte.





kkkkk

fala que tem medo de usar cisco logo companheiro .. rs


Wildes Oliveira.
[email protected]
21 77808274
facebook . www.facebook.com/wildes.oliveira

----------


## hodesanionetx

> kkkkk
> 
> fala que tem medo de usar cisco logo companheiro .. rs
> 
> 
> Wildes Oliveira.
> [email protected]
> 21 77808274
> facebook . www.facebook.com/wildes.oliveira


Medo???? Nenhum companheiro, trabalho com redes desde os meus 16, só não acho que custe barato vc motar uma rede minúscula usando Cisco. Aí fica aquela coisa ah vc entregar ip válido aos clientes??? Não, pretende atender quantos Clientes? uns 200?? Sim então praque q vc vai bater cabeça com um sistema e em hardware que custam um absurdo??? e se for pra entregar Ip válido ainda me arrisco no vyatta antes de partir pra um cisco ou Juniper.
Abraço!

----------


## wildes

nao caia na pilha meu velho ,, abraços .

----------


## oswaldo

Galera,sem panico.

Analizei,bem a situação aqui do provedor,o mikrotik vai fazer oque precisamos sem problemas,
OSPF BGP,ofato é que realmente não é tão simples,migrar uma rede pequeniniha "500" usuario,e estamos 
ja com a AS,vamo colocar ip validos pra rodar.
desde ja agradeço a atenção do caros..

----------


## wildes

> Galera,sem panico.
> 
> Analizei,bem a situação aqui do provedor,o mikrotik vai fazer oque precisamos sem problemas,
> OSPF BGP,ofato é que realmente não é tão simples,migrar uma rede pequeniniha "500" usuario,e estamos 
> ja com a AS,vamo colocar ip validos pra rodar.
> desde ja agradeço a atenção do caros..


tenho muita experiencia no ramo amigo, caso queira avaliar me adciona no facebook pra conversar-mos a respeito .

----------


## oswaldo

vlw,vou adicionar vc lah,meio que desisti da ideia,colocamos,um ccr-1036 em produção aqui,mais vamos conversar sim

----------


## rodrigoapp

Minha mera opinião. Cisco sem pensar. Dificil pode ser, mas não é impossível configurar.

----------

